# UK Train Planning Question



## Art (Mar 15, 2010)

We are going to be flying over the US and landing at LHR around 0700 on a Thursday morning in May. After dealing with customs and immigration, we are eventually going to find our way to Paddington to catch a train to Truro.

From looking at the schedule and fares, it is clear that it will be a lot less costly if I advance purchase the rail tickets.  However, there are the normal limitations of the tickets being for a specific departure time, a fact that I can live with.  Since we only plan on using rail two days, single trip tickets are more economical than any possible BritRail passes.

So, presuming a 0700 arrival at LHR, what is the earliest I can safely schedule a rail departure from Paddington?

Thanks

Art


----------



## Jimster (Mar 15, 2010)

*London*

I am no London expert but I've done it a few times.  First of all, how do you plan to get into the city?  Heathrow express?  Taxi? the tube?  That makes a big difference in terms of the time.  Let us know and we can give you a better answer.


----------



## Art (Mar 17, 2010)

We plan to take a train.  Possibly the Heathrow Express, or the non express that is about half the price.

Just checked our itinerary; we are due in at 0705.  Of course, we are on Delta so this could change a half dozen times in the next couple months.

Art


----------



## Jimster (Mar 17, 2010)

*express*

Well there is a reason they call it the express.   As I recall it is about 40 minutes faster.  So if you take the tube, that's 40 minutes more right there.


----------



## Art (Mar 18, 2010)

I guess I still need an answer to the original question I posed.

Art


----------



## tedk (Mar 19, 2010)

If you catch the Heathrow Express you are in the station for your train to truro, so why mess about with anything else. Check your prices and times of trains on thetrainline.com.
                       ted


----------

